# DIY Ear Peircing Kit



## Karren (Apr 9, 2009)

Sally Beauty now has a DIY ear piercing kit for sale, the Studex System 75 Ear Piercing Instrument, for $17.







System 75 Ear Piercing Instruments and ear piercing studs to pierce ears. Quiet and gentle system.

Utilizes a gentle push thru instrument wiht a cartridge loading system

Wider variety of earring styles to pierce with

Ear piercing earring has thinner post

Ear piercing instrument is quiet with no bang sound

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Studex-Ea...efault,pd.html


----------



## -Chelsey- (Apr 9, 2009)

I would never be able to pierce myself! How would you even get it straight?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 9, 2009)

In high school, I had an old piercing earring (in a zippie, don't remember why) and during that chemistry class we had to make ice cream. I just put a bit of ice to my ear (plenty there lol) and my friend pierced the top part of my ear like nothing. Bled for a second. Obviously I don't recommend it but that's what I thought of with this kit. Would've been handy then lol.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 9, 2009)

My mom pierced her own ears when she was young (but it was one of those that pierced the ear gradually). One of them slid downward in the middle of the night, so that one hole is low, and there's a scar where it slid.

I'd definitely recommend just going to the mall and getting it done.


----------



## esha (Apr 9, 2009)

My friend pierced her own nose. She's so luck it never had any problems. She took it out a year later and she doesn't have a mark from it like some people do.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 9, 2009)

Why do you need a kit? lol When I was ten i made a second ear pierce with alcohol and a plain old needle.

I told my mom I was going to do it and she said ok because she thought i was joking...I was not.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 10, 2009)

*shakes head* Thet really shouldn't be selling these to the general public... Don't make me get on my soap box! Infact Studex DOESN'T sell to non trade (well not in Oz anyways) , so I think you have to be in the industry and have appropriate training to purchase this, this isn't a DIY kit anyways..


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 10, 2009)

Studex DOES NOT sell their tools to the public at all...you are right Bec. Studex did have a line a few years ago where retailers could sell a tiny DIY to the public but it didnt contain a piercing gun, only piercing studs with a snapping mechinism. That was soon taken off the market.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 10, 2009)

woah, I'd never pierce my own ears.

That is another thing, along with brazilian waxing and tattooing, that should be left to the professionals, lol!


----------



## Anthea (Apr 10, 2009)

Its not something I'd dare to attempt on myself!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 10, 2009)

Lucky for me I have way too many clip on earrings now... and I'm chicken!! lol


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 10, 2009)

One word...OUCH!

How would you get it straight?

What if you missed?

Okay I'll stop with my worrying now haha


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 10, 2009)

as others said it is for industry professionals only, though sallys usually doesnt check so the average person could get it. As for this, if someone really wants to get there ears pierced and they did not want to spend money to go to a professional they would proboably not get this. In my area it is about 19 dollars to get your ears pierced, including the earing. and for this the gun alone is 17 dollars. and you still have to buy the earing. So basicly if someone really wants to do it on the cheap, they are proboably going to use a pin or needle and pierce it at home


----------



## ladycallie (May 15, 2009)

Gross. I wouldn't pay $17 for a piercing gun. They are notorious for screwing things up. Any person in their right mind wouldn't use one, a needle designed for piercings are far superior.

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif as others said it is for industry professionals only, though sallys usually doesnt check so the average person could get it. As for this, if someone really wants to get there ears pierced and they did not want to spend money to go to a professional they would proboably not get this. In my area it is about 19 dollars to get your ears pierced, including the earing. and for this the gun alone is 17 dollars. and you still have to buy the earing. So basicly if someone really wants to do it on the cheap, they are proboably going to use a pin or needle and pierce it at home and using a needle is 100 times better anyway.


----------



## Chaeli (Jul 27, 2009)

I did all my own piercings with needles and a bar of soap. Even my belly and never had any problems.


----------



## Roxie (Jul 28, 2009)

I would never do that!... okay I thought about it once when I was a kid and mum wouldn't let me lol... but I wouldn't now!!


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 26, 2009)

I think the best part of someone piercing my ear is that I don't know when she actually decides to pierce my ear. If I did it myself, I'd end up with a torn ear.


----------



## Darla (Aug 26, 2009)

I've done the self piercing thing before. Not a big deal and if you take the proper precautions you will not have any problems with infection etc. I never did.


----------



## jouwhoo (Nov 11, 2009)

I think this kit is more for people who have lots of friends and family that would like their ears peirced, not to do it to yourself, but to others. And for someone who is interested in having their own salon. I cut my own hair, and my children's hair, my mother's, mother-in-laws, etc. I have had too many bad experiences at salons. I was charged $30 per child to get their ears peirced and they just let them close up, so my mother paid for them to get it done again and they still let them close up. This peircing kit would save me and my mother a lot of money and I know I would be able to use it correctly. I'm a do-it-yourself kind of person. There's nothing to it. If people at the salon can do it, so can I, only I do it much better because I know exactly what I want.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 16, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend any home item that has a gun or device in it. They have DIY kits with the proper needle sizes, tongs, etc to do any piercing you want. Obviously someone else must assist you to do it properly but I looked at these a lot when I was considering piercing my nose. In the end I went and had it done at a professional and am quite pleased with the results.


----------



## Hana Michael (Jul 28, 2013)

Out of curiosity, how did it turn out? I've heard of self piercings that turn out really well, and some that turn out not so well. How did yours go?


----------

